# Agréger les abonnements streaming dans appletv+



## dbaum69 (12 Novembre 2019)

Bonsoir,
J’aurais une question sur application appletv sous ios j’arrive à voir le contenu d’autre plateformes ocs,Amazon,myCANAL.Mais sur application sous MacOS il ne me propose que du payant alors que je suis bien abonné à différents services visible sous application appletv macOS,j’aimerais donc savoir où se trouve les boutons comme sur application iOS voir photos ?
Cordialement


----------



## thefutureismylife (29 Décembre 2019)

Je crois qu'il s'agit encore d'une différence entre iOS/padOS/tvOS et macOS. Les premiers utilisent l'application de la chaine pour récupérer ces contenus, alors que ces apps n'existent pas (encore?) sur macOS.

La simplification de pouvoir migrer des apps iOS sur macOS, résoudra peut être sur le court terme cette différence de traitement mais pour le moment ... rien.


----------

